# Looking For Work I Can Do From Home



## Clem_Blake (Apr 25, 2018)

PLEASE SHARE

Hi everyone I'm currently looking for work I could do from home as I have poor mobility & live In a remote area I have an extensive background In the media which also Includes Social Media Management, I currently do volunteer work for a community radio station In my region I produce a daily weather report I'm also an audio producer as I also produce station ID's for the station. I'm also presenting weather on the ABC Local Radio at 7.30am during the breakfast program while the Bureau take Industrial action.

I currently manage two pages on FB which I'm more than happy to provide links to as part of my portfiolo one of my pages is a local weather page which has got the attention of local radio stations, emergency service organisations & community groups around the area, I also manage a FB page where I promote the adoption of black cats as they are least likely to be adopted because people tend to think that they are bad luck.

I'm looking for part-time work with 25 hours a week If you can help I'd love to hear from you I can start straight away & I'm more than happy to provide you with a CV by request.

I look forward to your message regarding a potential employment opportunity.


----------



## MegH (May 3, 2018)

Hi. Have you tried being a worker on Fiverr or Upwork? Your skills are in high demand. Good luck.


----------



## Onedayiwondered (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi there, an excellent work from home option is starting your own business  I partner with a highly successful global personal development company and work my own hours around my busy family schedule. If you would like more information please check out my website which is the usual prefix plus onedayiwondered dot com forward slash ausforum. All the best!
Idah


----------



## Edwin_Hansen (May 17, 2018)

Clem_Blake said:


> PLEASE SHARE
> 
> Hi everyone I'm currently looking for work I could do from home as I have poor mobility & live In a remote area I have an extensive background In the media which also Includes Social Media Management, I currently do volunteer work for a community radio station In my region I produce a daily weather report I'm also an audio producer as I also produce station ID's for the station. I'm also presenting weather on the ABC Local Radio at 7.30am during the breakfast program while the Bureau take Industrial action.
> 
> ...


I do not know about jobs. But you did say you wanted to work from home. I might be able to find people in Australia that might be of help if you wanted a business of your own working the same hours. But not sure you are a good fit. Let me know if you want more info.

Best,
Ed


----------

